# About Harris Harrington's program



## Evoker

Hi Guys,

I'm seventeen and have been depersonalized since possibly around 7.

I recently looked at Harris Harrington's website about his approach of curing DP. However I just looked through the free articles and videos without purchasing his 100 dollar program.

Now I am trying to go through my childhood trauma by identifying the "disintegrated memories" but I find it a bit hard since the instructions there is limited. Are there any of you by any chance that you have purchased this program and would describe me a little more about the way of processing traumatic experiences?


----------



## Phantasm

I don't know the program in detail, but I've heard it recommends writing it down. I was wondering - as we had a similar program posted recently that I had to remove as it was a business advertisement - do you have to watch a lot of long videos that lead to suggesting a central point you have to pay for?


----------



## Vegan

I feel like the program is very specific to his experience with dpdr, and all the information he provides could be find in books and the internet. He also isn't a qualified professional, but I'm also interested to know how it worked out with those who paid for it.


----------



## eddy1886

Lets face it....if people arent on this Forum raving about how great it is and how it cured their DP is it actually any use????

Ive never come across a single post on this Forum about how HHs programme cured them...

Actually was he ever a member on here himself ?....Im wondering why he doesnt come on here and guarantee us all that his programme will fix us...

I mean if you had a cure for DP what better place to promote it than the main DP source on the internet "This Forum"

Last time I looked there were 33,966 members on here...Thats one hell of alot of crisp clean 100 dollar bills to be made...

The plot thickens LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TDX

"Harris Harrington" is probably not even the real name of that person, because he registered his domain using a proxy service.


----------



## Existentialist

I pirated the program, and yeah many of his instructions are vague. A few of the exercises I had to skip or do partially because I didn't understand what he wanted me to do.


----------



## Existentialist

Phantasm said:


> I don't know the program in detail, but I've heard it recommends writing it down. I was wondering - as we had a similar program posted recently that I had to remove as it was a business advertisement - do you have to watch a lot of long videos that lead to suggesting a central point you have to pay for?


Nope, it does include long videos but he doesn't sell anything in them. It's mostly information on how people get DPDR, how he cured himself and his methods, and then nutritional advice.


----------



## Existentialist

Vegan said:


> I feel like the program is very specific to his experience with dpdr, and all the information he provides could be find in books and the internet. He also isn't a qualified professional, but I'm also interested to know how it worked out with those who paid for it.


I did the program once, but wasn't extremely invested to be honest. I didn't notice any change in myself personally by the time I had finished it.

Though I can say I don't believe he's a huckster. Much of the research he compiled seems to be legitimate, and it seems as though he was invested in making a program that could possibly help people with DPDR. I could see it helping others that were in a similar position he was in.


----------



## MobiusX

who is this guy? i can't even find any information on him, he's not even an author


----------



## esroh

I think his program is extremely good, the only problem is that most of us have trouble accessing trauma thats where the program falls short.


----------



## MobiusX

esroh said:


> I think his program is extremely good, the only problem is that most of us have trouble accessing trauma thats where the program falls short.


what do you mean by trouble accessing trauma and is it an audiobook? where can I buy it and why isn't his program sold on Amazon?


----------



## 106473

I'll sell you a program called 'luck' costs $30, i'll talk in front of a camera for 9 hours if you want....... basically I agree with Eddy as usual.

I've watched it, most people here can give you a link to it, so go ahead and do it. He could have done the whole thing in 10 minutes, it's an utter waste of time if you ask me... he drags it out for sooooooo long, makes it sound like something. Watch it and pay him if you think it was worth it.

He actually looks more DP than me on a bad day, that or he can't look at a camera. After watching it and being open minded, i would not pay the guy 20c, in fact i think he owes me money on the hours i wasted watching him talk. There is better threads on this site for free. Plus anyone real, might sell you a 3$ book but won't be trying to make a living from this, I spent months on research on a subject HPPD, i can't imagine for a second accepting a single cents on it or dragging it out for hours.

The only advice i'd take to be honest is someone who had this for a few years.. i know 2 people who had DP for about a year and did nothing, it went away... they could write a book about Omega 3 oil and mind set and you'd believe it, the reality is TIME cured them, the book would be a giant waste of time. Controversial sure... but i couldn't even summarise 5 points he makes or we'd just make a thread summarising what you need to know


----------



## Alan

It's been a while since I looked at it, but I seem to remember it had a large emphasis on attachment relationships, you can google that if you're interested, but I'm not necessarily personally convinced of his programs relevance to DPDR.

Harris Harrington is always a polarising topic. In my time here it is my experience that a small minority believe his program works, but the majority of people don't.

Some believe that he is a charlatan looking to make a profit from others suffering, but watching his videos I don't get the "TV salesman/evangelical preacher" vibe, and I think he probably does believe his program helps people.

The problem is I think his program is highly specific to one person -- Harris Harrington. The underlying causes of DPDR seem to vary from person to person, so a one size fits all approach is problematic, at best.

Also notable is the fact that Harris has never, to my knowledge, engaged with this community (which is probably the largest on the Internet, bar the DPDR facebook group). You can make of that what you will.

Beware of false prophets...


----------



## Mââk Torr

I think many people here are very unfair to him, especially having skimmed through parts of the program. I didn't pay for the Total Integration Method, but I am going to once I am done watching the video because it's only fair: he's done a tremendous amount of research in order to come up with this program, I don't think anyone can deny that. He's definitely not the best on camera but it was filmed 10 years ago. His current Youtube video are different. He was also probably much closer to his repersonalization than he is now, six years after. He is not a psychologist nor does he claim to have any sort of training apart from his extensive reading of books. But he is a college graduate (doesn't say in what).

I like his program, maybe it's because some details of his personal story allow me to relate. I've been suffering from permanent DP for about 20 years and I would do anything to get back to normal but I like his approach. He's not trying to sell a quick fix like the "Cure DP in three simple steps" BS videos, he's not even claiming that what "fixed" him will fix others. But the 12 videos compile a huge amount of scientific research and information, that can be researched further and that he asks viewers to question and critically analyse continually. It's a very good overview of different therapies and how they can work, as well as insights on Neuroscience, Attachment therapy, basics of brain anatomy, etc.

I would say that if you do not view the healing from DP as a sort of quest involving a lot of knowledge, understanding of how the brain works, how the psyché has been theorized by academics, but rather are looking for a quick fix - as I think many of us are or are tempted to at some point - it's not going to do much. Maybe a therapist with knowledge of the problem would be better.

His program is in 2 parts, 12 vids. First 6 videos consist of information (and a bit of sharing of personal experience to which to may or may not relate to). In the second part he gives exercices that need to do by yourself (writing down things, thinking about certain things...) and it's all in relation to the theoretical content of the first part. For example there's an entire video on Attachment Theory in the first part, and in the second part, you have exercices that correspond to this theory. In my opinion, it should take me a few months before I have made a good use of the program. As he says in a video, the "re-personalization attacks" can happen at any moment. He does not claim it will do for others but rather explains why it did to him (integration) and how it may do for others. For him it was after an experience/exercise described in video 7. But today I began the first exercise and I think it's going to take me a few days to finish.

Now, I've read on this thread that no one has ever claimed any amelioration following his program... that's a bit curious and also disappointing to me. I would love to share with people who have genuinely followed it but in any case, I will write a review if I get a least one tiny moment of repersonalization. Of course, all of the content could be found elsewhere by doing research. Some critic said it was just taken from somewhere else... and it totally is, I don't think that an any moment he claims to have "invented" a solution, a cure or a magic formula. It's not at all what the program is about. It's mostly about education and the author has only gathered the info in a way that he suggests can help us grasp it quickly.

Last thing, and being from an highly abusive religious fundamentalist background,I would says there are not tricks, no manipulation, no guru-like suggestions. He is cautious to appeal to a critical mind at any time, checking sources, verifying facts.

Being very highly sensitive to manipulation and suggestion, he's not triggered anything in me. I was very concerned and very cautious even before downloading the content because I'm still quite afraid of emotional, psychological and spiritual abuse. A lot of methods out there stink from the very beginning of the presentation. I find the program a bit expensive too, although I haven't paid for it yet. But in my country it's 3 hours of salary... he definitely spent at least a hundred times that amount to put together what he did. But I understand that any review that you will like you can doubt as well, you'll just have to take the risk or not, the decision is yours


----------

